# The pex drop ear split



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I've probably had more split drop ears in pex for the 3 years Ive used it than any other plumber on earth. For 19 years of copper and cpvc Ive probably had 3 or 4 splits. In pex the last 2 plus years have seen 6 or more. 
The plumber who went back to the job .. same job that had one earlier split( $5K+ liability) not from our company said it was a split and the nipple did not look over tightened or deep.
4 months over a year and the contractor wants to know what I'm going to do about it ( money wise...not any damage but some drywall and a service call). I havent worked for him for over a year but I still dont want to do wrong or pay if I shouldnt. Errors and omissions are 12 years in Florida. Warranty is one year. I must have gotten into some bad fittings along the way. I hear Viegas are beefier.
I'll call the ins. company and see what their take is.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What brand fitting?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I've had several cpvc FIPs split (not my work, I was just doing the service call). Stress corrosion cracking maybe?


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Last time I had this I posted pics...I have 4 different brands from one bin...I think one was Qpex and one vpsi pex lx thing.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I could see the one that bit it after a month but 16 months later...how to plan for that?


----------



## Bonafide (Feb 24, 2010)

I only run pex to supply hot and cold, for shower and tub only use copper.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

The drop ear was for a hose bib ( sillcock)...havent had problems on tub/shrs...copper to spout always here.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I was always told to never admit product failure to an insurance company. 
To admit it was human error instead.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

stillaround said:


> The drop ear was for a hose bib ( sillcock)...havent had problems on tub/shrs...copper to spout always here.


I've never seen a sillcock with male ips threads:laughing:...could you find a pic of one and post it? Was it frostprroof?...I have seen those for sure.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

There are a couple brandsout there, made in china that have been found to have too much zinc in the brass. My brother inlaw had a couple of fittings go on him(I will find out the brand and get back) But after a lot of haggling the distributor and manufacture ponied up about 20 grand. Insurance would only cover the actual damage if no other party was responsible.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes indeed they do, Legend has them 1/4 turn, not the frost-proof style.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron said:


> Yes indeed they do, Legend has them 1/4 turn, not the frost-proof style.


 Post a pic of it,I want to see it. I;ve never seen one..installed or on the shelf.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I stand corrected, but I will be looking.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I've never seen a sillcock with male ips threads:laughing:...could you find a pic of one and post it? Was it frostprroof?...I have seen those for sure.


 Give me a break...the sillcock installed with a galv. nipple was erroneously referred to as a hose bib which is common error in these heer parts. I thought the paranthesis correction was enough to satisfy even the more discriminating tomatoe throwers. Excuse me over and over.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Plasticman said:


> I was always told to never admit product failure to an insurance company.
> To admit it was human error instead.


and why is that ?


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

nsf-dw-u.p. codef1807vpsi pex lx


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Is that zurn?


----------

